# Questions about 4th One-Step, please



## Lynne (May 31, 2007)

We've practiced one-steps 2X in class.  I want to learn how to do the 4th one-step correctly.  I have seen it done two different ways and don't know which one to do for my test/from now on.

After you step in and execute the outside/inside block (is that pakaroanaso?  no one has said)and skid off the opponent's arm, how to do you prepare for the back fist to the nose?  Do you bring your striking fist to your shoulder and kind of "roll/curve" it back to the nose?  Or do you bring the striking fist down below you other arm to prepare (which would mean you'd bring one arm up to your shoulder or do you not go quite that far?) and then back fist with a rolling/curving motion to the nose, sliding your preparation arm back to your ribs????

I can see how preparing quickly would throw more weight into the back fist.  But then I think, "Would you do preparation in a fight?"  I suppose you would if you were fast and experienced?

Another question, a stupid one.  After you have done the outside/inside block, where do you look?!  As a beginner, the tempation is to follow the back fist arm with my head and eyes, looking down, looking at my shoulder, at the moon...wherever that arm is going.  Common sense says that's not too smart.  So, are you looking in the general direction of your opponent the whole time?   I do recall that we turn away from our opponent but where is our head?

I ask these questions because:  I want to do the combinations as correct as I can; if I know what a move is called, I might be able to perform it correctly!  (Oh, that's a low-block, you're arm isn't just hanging at it's side!)  It's hard enough being a white belt, being "metal," but I'd rather be stiff and get it close to right than slop through it.


----------



## foggymorning162 (May 31, 2007)

It sounds to me like our one step #3 you step back and outside inside block then you "X" or cross your arms in front of you and backfist. As for your head you should always be looking at your opponant.


----------



## Lynne (May 31, 2007)

foggymorning162 said:


> It sounds to me like our one step #3 you step back and outside inside block then you "X" or cross your arms in front of you and backfist


It sounds identical to our number 4 and I just tried the "X" with the nonstriking arm a little lower. I'll be doggone if that didn't make it simple!!!!  I think that's exactly what I'm supposed to be doing with a rolling motion.    

Our number three is almost a jump into a side stance and simultaneously chop the wrist and chop the jaw.  One that's easy!!!


----------



## Shaderon (May 31, 2007)

Lynne said:


> It sounds identical to our number 4 and I just tried the "X" with the nonstriking arm a little lower. I'll be doggone if that didn't make it simple!!!! I think that's exactly what I'm supposed to be doing with a rolling motion.
> 
> Our number three is almost a jump into a side stance and simultaneously chop the wrist and chop the jaw. One that's easy!!!


 
That one is our 1 step number 2 (ITF TKD) and the first one like our 1 step number 3.  *grin*

Hmm something going on here methinks... :lol:   Amazing how everything is so similar isn't it?


----------



## Lynne (May 31, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> That one is our 1 step number 2 (ITF TKD) and the first one like our 1 step number 3. *grin*
> 
> Hmm something going on here methinks... :lol: Amazing how everything is so similar isn't it?


I think you're right.  I won't say anything about egos and different schools.  Oops, I just did. *runs*


----------



## foggymorning162 (May 31, 2007)

Things are different from one federation to another but also from one school to another even within the same federation or multiple schools run by the same person but it's all TSD so it's going to be very similair.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 31, 2007)

They have you step *in* to block? That's not very practical. I don't know exactly which combination you mean, since we probably have different sets of ho sin sul, but I'd say cross under with the hand that's going to strike. You're coming up, so you'd cross under.


----------



## foggymorning162 (May 31, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> They have you step *in* to block? That's not very practical.


It depends on if she means in or forward and to the side but in our one-step #4 we do step forward right between your opponants feet and block because the next move is an uppercut to the solarplexus which should follow up the sternum and end in an elbow to the chin.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 31, 2007)

foggymorning162 said:


> It depends on if she means in or forward and to the side but in our one-step #4 we do step forward right between your opponants feet and block because the next move is an uppercut to the solarplexus which should follow up the sternum and end in an elbow to the chin.


Even so, if your opponent is so far away from you that you have to step in for that to be possible, you're too far away. Stepping back into hugul jase and a block is a basic self-defense maneuver.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 31, 2007)

Actually, a number of our Ill Soo Sik involve stepping in to block.  Although it isn't so much stepping into the attack as side stepping the attack on the inside.  If executed correctly, it takes you out of the way of the initial punch and placed you in a good position to attack.  It can leave you somewhat open to other attacks if your defense is not good though.

With all of these different one-steps for every school, it would be nice to have some database or common ground.  I'm sure that most are the same, but I would love to be exposed to other organization's techniques.  Does anyone know of any such reference?

btw - Outside inside block is "pahkeso ahnuro mahk kee".  You can throw a "soo do" in there for an open handed block.  When pronounced by the Korean who teaches me...it sounds like one word slurred together with the emphasis on the "Pahk"


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 1, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Actually, a number of our Ill Soo Sik involve stepping in to block.  Although it isn't so much stepping into the attack as side stepping the attack on the inside.  If executed correctly, it takes you out of the way of the initial punch and placed you in a good position to attack.  It can leave you somewhat open to other attacks if your defense is not good though.
> 
> With all of these different one-steps for every school, it would be nice to have some database or common ground.  I'm sure that most are the same, but I would love to be exposed to other organization's techniques.  Does anyone know of any such reference?
> 
> btw - Outside inside block is "pahkeso ahnuro mahk kee".  You can throw a "soo do" in there for an open handed block.  When pronounced by the Korean who teaches me...it sounds like one word slurred together with the emphasis on the "Pahk"



Ah, well stepping to the side I understand, then. I got the impression that Lynne was talking about actually stepping _toward_ the opponent's fist to block, hence my confusion.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 1, 2007)

I've never done 'pre-prepared' one or three step before either in Tang Soo Do or when I've done TKD. (That's three different types of associations.) In Wado we do Kihons which these seem like.


----------



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2007)

We do step "in" to block for two of our one-step combinations.

2nd combination - Opponent punches with right hand; I step "in" and off to the right - a front stance at an angle; I perform the inside/outside block with my left hand, quickly turn/shift my feet away from opponent (point them opposite from where they were - almost 180) and throw a punch to their solar plexus.  The idea is to throw my weight/momentum into that punch.  I assume that's why we step in to block, so we cant get some momentum behind the following punch.  I guess, lol.

4th combination - Opponent punches with right hand. I step "in" between his feet, down the center of his body in a side stance facing his punching arm.  I do an outside/inside block with my right arm, skid off of his arm into a back fist.  The part I was confused about was how to bring my arm down and up into a backfist with the right preparation.  I know you need momentum and force.

With the 1st, 3rd, and 5th combinations, we aren't stepping "in" but we do step "forward."


----------



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> They have you step *in* to block? That's not very practical. I don't know exactly which combination you mean, since we probably have different sets of ho sin sul, but I'd say cross under with the hand that's going to strike. You're coming up, so you'd cross under.


Thank you, JT.  I think that's it.

I see that some of the instructors don't always show the exact preparation at _first_.  To me, that's more confusing.  But I'm finally getting it.  You'd prepare for the blocks just like you'd do if you were doing stepping drills or forms.  Just do it fast!

Oh...I just realized that they aren't really teaching us full preparation yet.  But I wonder what Master R expects on the test?  It could be that white belts are only expected to know the general footwork and handwork.  (My daughter is after me about preparation all the time - lil' taskmaster - so I know how to step offensively and defensively.  Of course that means Master R will expect more out of me. Groan.)


----------

